# OUR 500 POUND ALDABRA



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 26, 2012)

*This is SAMPSON, he is our smalest male in our breeding program. If we have a goofball in the herd, he is it! He is the least friendly male we have and his only true motive for coming over to see you is making sure you have food or not. He actually is a great breeder, however is challenged sometimes with our larger females.*


----------



## Glasswalker (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ascott (Apr 27, 2012)

That is a whole lot of handsome...and the attitude sounds fun....


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2012)

Greg,
When you say he is the least friendly, is it he just doesn't want to interact with you? Like some of the pis you have with their necks being rubbed. 
Would he bite you? Or just kinda hide? I know my Leopard too about 3 years before she would even allow me to watch her eat. she would pull that head inside and hiss. 
Can't imagine a 500 pounder doing that!!
As always , love your pics!!
Hey also, how did your little one do that had the 'outside' stuff? That deformity?
Nay


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 27, 2012)

Nay said:


> Greg,
> When you say he is the least friendly, is it he just doesn't want to interact with you? Like some of the pis you have with their necks being rubbed.
> Would he bite you? Or just kinda hide? I know my Leopard too about 3 years before she would even allow me to watch her eat. she would pull that head inside and hiss.
> Can't imagine a 500 pounder doing that!!
> ...



 *He is just very independant, does not really care for human contact. He only cares about food, where the other two of our males very much relish human contact and being scratched. He is not mean at all.

TUFF is doing great, one year old!*


----------



## yarok (Apr 27, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *This is SAMPSON, he is our smalest male in our breeding program. If we have a goofball in the herd, he is it! He is the least friendly male we have and his only true motive for coming over to see you is making sure you have food or not. He actually is a great breeder, however is challenged sometimes with our larger females.*



Wow, If thats your smallest I cant even begin to imagine what your biggest must look like....


----------



## Angi (Apr 27, 2012)

Every time I see a picture of one of your torts I want so badly to run my hand across it's shell. I know that sounds wierd but it looks like it would feel so smooth.


----------



## cemmons12 (Apr 27, 2012)

Very great looking guy! Thanks for share'n the pic and story!


----------



## juntao (Apr 28, 2012)

makes me want an aldabra..but even hatchlings are like $1500 or so..


----------



## acrantophis (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow great shot! I have showed my friends all of your pics. Amazing! The baby pics are so cute I can't take it!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 28, 2012)

One dang good looking guy!!!


----------



## Sharpshooter Indonesia (May 1, 2012)

u must be using Turtle Wax over his shell 

so shiny and smooth.


----------



## sportychick (May 1, 2012)

Sharpshooter Indonesia said:


> u must be using Turtle Wax over his shell
> 
> so shiny and smooth.



 rofl .....
Now that's a big guy.... gorgeous looking tort


----------



## Sheviper1 (May 1, 2012)

Drop dead gorgeous fella!!


----------



## Kerryann (May 1, 2012)

He is so handsome


----------



## Laura (May 1, 2012)

you need a larger soaking pan...


----------



## Niki (May 1, 2012)

He is awesome! Would love to have one.


----------



## Savannah30 (May 1, 2012)

he looks fantastic!!! How old is he? So ill get an idea how big mine'll get if its a male..he's 120lbs now and 6 yrs old...this guy here looks huge! and gorgeous


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 1, 2012)

Savannah30 said:


> he looks fantastic!!! How old is he? So ill get an idea how big mine'll get if its a male..he's 120lbs now and 6 yrs old...this guy here looks huge! and gorgeous



*He was imported many years ago and been thru several owners/keepers before we recieved him. We know he is older, unsure exact age. We think he is in the 100+ catagory. Your aldabra is for sure on the fast track for being so young and so big, do you think possibly a male?

We were offered a captive raised male that was just over 600 pounds and documented 40 years old. I wish i had a picture, he was hugh! I also know of a male that is 33 years old and over 300 pounds. I do have recent pictures and will see if the owner would not object to posting. Yours will get big, especially at the rate he is going.*


----------



## Momof4 (May 1, 2012)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## Dagashi (May 2, 2012)

Greg, jus wondering.. how do you weigh your aldabras??


----------

